# Collings I-35 Deluxe vs Gibson ES335



## DavidM (Jan 27, 2009)

Recently went looking for a 335 to see if I could re-live the vibe of my old '61 ES335 that I unfortunately unloaded in '67. Tried at least 20 335s in L&M stores in Toronto, Oshawa and Ottawa. All of them had issues. Frets were too tall, workmanship was poor, sound was muddy, pups were low gain. At $2999, I expected better. Then tried a Collings I-35 and was blown out of the water. Now that's how a 335 should sound. Yes, it cost me $5800, but it's worth every cent. Has anyone else been fortunate enough to try this absolutely perfect 335-style axe?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I had an I35 and really liked it. Body size closer to a 336 and sound wise, quite different from a 335. I'd like to own another someday.


----------



## Stewart Gatz (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice to hear about your new find in a Collings.

I have a 355 Alex Lifeson model and this thing is perfect. Workmanship is beyond reproach and sound is perfect (to my ears). I do agree with you though on Gibson's varying workmanship; I always have to keep working on my Les Paul Std. as I find it high maintenance.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When I win a lottery, a Collings I35 Standard for me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For $5800.00, I think I would have me a very wonderful custom guitar with quite a bit of extra change left in my pocket. 

Custom neck........$450.00
Custom body.......$600.00
Pickups x 3.........$400.00
Electronics..........$200.00
Saddle...............$100.00
Nut...................$ 25.00
Bigsby...............$125.00
Tuners..............$200.00
Misc.................$100.00
Paint & Finish.....$500.00
Total................$2700.00

I would also save all that time looking around guitars shops and could do this online in about 3-4 hours at most.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> For $5800.00, I think I would have me a very wonderful custom guitar with quite a bit of extra change left in my pocket.


Not the type of guitar you can duplicate making a premium partscaster...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Not the type of guitar you can duplicate making a premium partscaster...


Sorry, Robert, but I very easily could. Price out those parts and all you have left is wood. The mark up on the guitar mentioned is way above and beyond what an average guitar fetches. The reason is, is that many people believe that it is really worth it. The truth is, it isn't. Regards, Flip.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Sorry, Robert, but I very easily could. Price out those parts and all you have left is wood. The mark up on the guitar mentioned is way above and beyond what an average guitar fetches. The reason is, is that many people believe that it is really worth it. The truth is, it isn't. Regards, Flip.


http://www.collingsguitars.com/


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

DavidM said:


> Recently went looking for a 335 to see if I could re-live the vibe of my old '61 ES335 that I unfortunately unloaded in '67. Tried at least 20 335s in L&M stores in Toronto, Oshawa and Ottawa. All of them had issues. Frets were too tall, workmanship was poor, sound was muddy, pups were low gain. At $2999, I expected better. Then tried a Collings I-35 and was blown out of the water. Now that's how a 335 should sound. Yes, it cost me $5800, but it's worth every cent. Has anyone else been fortunate enough to try this absolutely perfect 335-style axe?



Totally agree with you David......the only guitar that completely cops the feel and tone of an original ES.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

I delete again


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> A couple of things to consider- there's no labour calculation in those numbers (other than the 'paint and finish') and there are very few people who could tackle a homebuild on a bound set neck hollowbody. So, if you can't do it yourself you've got to pay someone else to do it... someone who has overhead and needs to make a profit. That price starts jumping up pretty quickly.
> 
> Good luck buying a premade 335 style bound, semihollow body... no one offers them. Your numbers make some sense for a person who wants to buy a bunch of high quality, bolt together parts and make a strat/tele/whatever but you're not going to make a 335 that way. Period.


I disagree. Period. But I do so with the utmost respect for your opinion. And while not everyone could do it, many could. I also would have a better 335 because it would be customized for me.

If you really want to be sure, give me the $2700.00 and if I don't have an excellent 335 style guitar I'll double your money but if I don't you forfeit your $2700.00.
Regards, Flip.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tonequest interview with Bill Collings: http://www.collingsguitars.com/Images/reviews/TQR.pdf


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> I disagree. Period. But I do so with the utmost respect for your opinion. And while not everyone could do it, many could. I also would have a better 335 because it would be customized for me.
> 
> If you really want to be sure, give me the $2700.00 and if I don't have an excellent 335 style guitar I'll double your money but if I don't you forfeit your $2700.00.
> Regards, Flip.



Hey Flip.....since we are into good natured challenges here, I don't want your money, I just want you to name the builder (in Canada or the US...not offshore) than can do an I-35 equivalent, with the same specs (including carved solid wood top and back and hollow construction) at the same level of finish detail and craftsmanship for $2700. I'll definitely talk to them. See if they have had an I-35 in their hands and know its level of quality and get them to price it out with the same level of electronics and hardware that Collings uses.
I'll post the results here to enlighten the masses. 
Cheers
pete


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Pete, you beat me to it! I had a customer who swore he could save money over the price of a PRS Custom 24 by having it built. Sorry, wrong on both counts.


----------



## DavidM (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, if anyone had been out last Friday night to The Roast of Sharon north of Newmarket, you'd have heard Mr Collings in all his glory through a '94 Blues De Ville 2-12. That sure wasn't no 335 ... it was something far, far superior. The gig is over and we've schlepped out but Mr Collings is still sustaining! Worth every cent of its purchase price. Wow!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

faracaster said:


> Hey Flip.....since we are into good natured challenges here, I don't want your money, I just want you to name the builder (in Canada or the US...not offshore) than can do an I-35 equivalent, with the same specs (including carved solid wood top and back and hollow construction) at the same level of finish detail and craftsmanship for $2700. I'll definitely talk to them. See if they have had an I-35 in their hands and know its level of quality and get them to price it out with the same level of electronics and hardware that Collings uses.
> I'll post the results here to enlighten the masses.
> Cheers
> pete


Pete: Why would it matter where the builder was?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Pete: Why would it matter where the builder was?


Strictly financial. You know, apples to apples
But hey I'm open to any names.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have had 2 Heritage 535's they are fantastic guitars, and handmade in small quantities...at Parson's Street no less 

if you're looking for a 335 style axe you would be foolish not to consider them; plus they are ridiculously undervalued on the used market

lets see if this image link works












--->a friend of mine lent me a '61 355 for a while, that was one of the best sounding guitars I have ever played!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

There's an I35 Standard on TGP......it used to be mine....thinking hard about it (someone please beat me to it...)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is a nice I-35 Standard - sold of course, but hey...

Collings I-35 Standard - Mass Street Music


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

In the world of solid wood, carved wood 335-style guitars, lots of folks will be glad to help out:

Tom Ribbecke will build you a "Testadura" - a nice 335 style guitar, for @$14,500.

Michael Stevens will build you a "Classic" - a nice 335 style guitar, starting at $12,500. 
Or a flatback "Neo-classic", starting at $10,500.

Brian Kingston will build you a "Fusion"- a nice 335 style guitar, starting at $5,725.

Brian Monty will build you a "Blues Queen" - a nice 335 style guitar, for @ $4,800.

When I spoke with Jim Deurloo at NAMM, he said they'd be happy to build whatever anyone wants. 
I suppose that would include an all-carved version of a 535 or 555.

I just saw a thread about three Heatly-built 335-style guitars - he'd probably do it.

I'm sure that Jim Triggs, Ted Megas, Steve Holst and a few more would be happy to quote on one as well.

I'm sure there are others as well. Pete?


----------



## Soultone (Jan 3, 2011)

As bolero said check out Heritage Guitars. Made in the old Gibson factory in Kalamazoo by a group of Gibson employees who didn't want to move when the Gibson factory was re-located. Their H-535 or H-555 will beat anything Gibson makes today. Some of the guys at Heritage are in their 60's and have been making guitars in the same building for years. Check out the Heritage Owners Club and see how much the members love their Heritage guitars. Heritage guitars are definitely a bargain in the used market.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Soultone said:


> As bolero said check out Heritage Guitars. Made in the old Gibson factory in Kalamazoo by a group of Gibson employees who didn't want to move when the Gibson factory was re-located. Their H-535 or H-555 will beat anything Gibson makes today. Some of the guys at Heritage are in their 60's and have been making guitars in the same building for years. Check out the Heritage Owners Club and see how much the members love their Heritage guitars. Heritage guitars are definitely a bargain in the used market.


Gibson has been living on their name for years. Their guitars are no better than many, many others and some are made by the same people that make guitars for other companies. That is something they don't tell you when you buy their products, though.


----------

